# Temp controlled Cana available from Fasttech



## Mike (4/2/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/2135302-h-ana-modz-pack-dna-40-styled-mod-w-temperature

Very exciting times!!!


----------



## HPBotha (4/2/15)

watch Plumes of hazard - they gonna be doing a full test on the chips - apparently the temp control is not 100% accurate. but i am all for *cheaper safer vaping*!


----------

